# Well April Fool's sure was interesting! *Pic Heavy*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well we bred one of our Lionhead does to our Harlequin Lionhead buck in the hopes of getting some babies, but on the date that she was supposed to be due there was nothing. So we thought it didn't take, well low and behold yesterday we were proved wrong! We had checked everyone and were fixing to go out to eat and on our way to the city I get a call on my cell from my friend's mom, so handed the phone to her. All I heard of the conversation was my friend's "Oh my God!". Apparently a baby was trying to crawl around the cage! So we turned around. We looked in the cage and saw 2 babies, okay. Well we put them in the nest box (would LOVE to know why she didn't have them in there) and went inside to clean out an extra cage. Came out again and there was ANOTHER baby crawling around in the cage! And as I was putting it in the nest box I noticed the momma, Sage, trying to get behind the nest box, so I moved it and there were 3 other babies! Sadly one of the babies was dead.  So we now have 5 beautiful kits. 

Here's Momma.

















Here's Daddy.









And here are the babies.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Mom & dad are beautiful! 

And wow... those kits sure are tiny... isn't it amazing how some baby animals come out so naked and helpless and then you have goat kids who practically jump right up after hitting the ground??

when can you tell the sex of a baby rabbit?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats ........they are adorable.... what a surprise.... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW.... pretty parents but I'm amazed at how a few of the kits look "calico" in color! Can't wait to see them as they grow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful -- congrats

jsut a word of warning -- dont handle the kits right now or the mom will reject them.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks all! We're thrilled, we weren't expecting to get such interesting colors.

Stacey-Another breeder suggested that we could actually keep the babies inside and just bring the Mother to them once or twice a day, since normally they only nurse like once a day. That way we don't have to worry about them getting squashed or anything. It eases my friends mind. So that's what we're doing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok well when we raised bunnies thats what I was told -- but to each his own


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Cute and Congrats!. My mom had one kid last night with quads-but 2 were really underdeveloped-the 3rd one was close to term and the 4th one was born alive-but not doing to well and didn't make it through the night.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I was supposed to have a doe due on the 23rd, and no nesting, or hairpulling yet, does this mean she's not preggo??

She does have a moderate sized chin, and this would be her first. She's a standard rex.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's so sad redneck_acres! I wonder what happened.

AlaskaBoers-I really wish I could help, but we're pretty new at this. I would assume she isn't though. We had a doe have a false pregnancy a couple weeks ago, complete with hair pulling and everything, we were so certain she was bred, but she had other ideas. lol 

And the best news is that if the last kit is a girl it will be MINE! lol If it's a boy I'll have to think about it.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> beautiful -- congrats
> 
> jsut a word of warning -- dont handle the kits right now or the mom will reject them.


yea stacey, when i was a kid you werent supposed to touch the kits.. but i handle all my kits from birth twice a day and no mother has ever killed them.

@ farmergal : you can sex babies rabbits with great accuracy at 4weeks, the older the better tho


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats Crissa, a wonderful bunch there-now that's the way to do April 1st! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I love the last one!!! I'm new at rabbits so I don't know whats good and bad in color and all yet so idk if its a good one but I love the color!


----------

